# Chicken Cordon Deux (Fancy KFC Double Down) - Fancy Fast Food



## kleenex (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.slashfood.com/2010/06/14/chicken-cordon-deux-fancy-kfc-double-down-fancy-fast-food/

I just had to pass along this recipie


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

Wheres the recipe???


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 20, 2010)

did you read the link?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> did you read the link?



Link was not there when I read it, now it is... How do you guys add stuff on??? I'm baffeled....


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 20, 2010)

Read the directions. You take apart the sandwich, and reassemble it. It's in the directions.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> Read the directions. You take apart the sandwich, and reassemble it. It's in the directions.



Not talking about the sandwich.......... Talking about how you do add on's to posts after the fact........................ read the message...................


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 20, 2010)

edit button


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> edit button



Thank you, how long do you have.....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 20, 2010)

Mimi - after you post something, I believe you only have 15 minutes or so to edit that post yourself.  After that, you have to ask a Moderator to edit it for you.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Mimi - after you post something, I believe you only have 15 minutes or so to edit that post yourself.  After that, you have to ask a Moderator to edit it for you.



Oh Breezy thats so good to know because there is not a single member in my family that has a filter...................


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 20, 2010)

Whatever.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Whatever.



HUH whats that mean????????????????


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 20, 2010)

Just that I have absolutely zero idea as to what you meant by your family & "filters".  Didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 20, 2010)

Filters are what people don't have before thinking, so me having the option of a take back is a good thing.... Make sense????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure why the article presented by the op says that making this dish is so difficult.  It's possible that he tried to "stuff" the roulladin after dipping in egg wash.  The egg wash would effectively prevent the chicken meat from sticking to itself.

I haven't tried making this particular dish with bacon and american cheese.  But I have made both Chicken Kiev, and Chicken Cordon Bleau at home.  With both, I simply pounded the chicken breast into a thin, uniform piece of meat between two sheets of plastic wrap.  I then placed the filling onto the middle of the cutlet and folded the meat over the filling, like a burrito.  I then allowed the chicken to sit of 5 minutes, to allow the moisture to evaporate a bit.  Finally, I dredged in egg-wash, seasoned flour, egg wash again, and finally, bread crumbs.  Then, just fry in a couple inches of hot oil until the breadcrumbs start to brown.  Carefully place onto a cookie sheet, and bake at 350 for 20 minutes.  They came out juicy and perfect.

If the bacon was pre-cooked, and crumbled, or at least broken into pieces that would fit into the rouladen, and the cheese place over the bacon, the same method would work.  The bacon and cheese aren't meant to stick to the raw chicken.  Rather, the chicken sticks to itself, if not too wet.  Of course it has to be handled with great delicacy as the bond isn't that strong until the cooking takes place.

As for the KFC secret recipe that is given in the article, it is fairly similar to recipes that were tried and submitted a few months back by DC members.  We got fairly close with some of them.  So it should taste pretty good.  But making the "sandwich" should just be a matter of careful technique.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

